# Остеохондроз



## greego (31 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток. Мне 23 года я активно занимаюсь спортом. Занимался в зале и не правильно выполнял приседание делал глубокий присяд, из за чего позвоночник в груди перегибался. Сейчас не занимаюсь. Лечусь с декабря боли около 9 месяцев. Суть в том что врачи не могли поставить точный диагноз, самый последний и который я считаю верным поставил мне невролог в спортивном диспансере у меня в городе (Астрахань) это остеохондроз, а на его фоне растяжение связок грудного отдела позвоночника. Делал МРТ по мрт протрузии от 0,1 до 0,3 см и остеохондроз. Боли при нагрузки боль усиливается, при игре в футбол или прст беги боли нет, ощущаю дискомфорт когда голову вытягиваю вперед, назад прогибаюсь и наклоняю голову влево или вправо. Боль тянущая, тупая. Если лечь полежать то боль проходит. Пытался заниматься на турнике не помогло, ходил на плавание не помогло. Делал из процедур СМТ, лазер, электрофарез с карипазимом, мазал мазями, делал внутретканивую электростимуляцию с кучей препаратов 10 процедур не помогло. Кололи разные препарата от витаминов до не стероидных противовоспалительных ничего не помогает. Сейчас на дневном стационаре в больнице колят Б12 и пентоксифиллин - внутривенно. Подскажите как быть, кто сталкивался с этим, мб какие то процедуры поделать типа фоно - фареза или магнита? Делал ещ массаж у мануальщика не сильно помогло. Зарание спасибо.

Я готов приехать в любой город России что бы вылечится, но деньги есть только на дорогу т.к. только закончил учиться.


----------



## La murr (1 Авг 2016)

*greego*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## greego (1 Авг 2016)

*La murr*, а если просто заключение прикрепить, обязательно снимок?


----------



## La murr (1 Авг 2016)

*greego*, чем больше информации Вы предоставите, тем объективнее будет консультация врачей форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Авг 2016)

С таким "лечением", да ещё без установленного диагноза, едва ли толк будет.
Нужно подробно описать имеющиеся на данный момент жалобы и снимки МРТ показать.


----------



## greego (1 Авг 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> С таким "лечением", да ещё без установленного диагноза, едва ли толк будет.
> Нужно подробно описать имеющиеся на данный момент жалобы и снимки МРТ показать.


на данный момент диагноз остеохондроз


----------

